# Super easy Crab Rangoon.



## Lugaru (Dec 19, 2004)

1 pack (8 oz) cream cheese. 
1 tsp butter. 
4 oz finely chopped imitation crab. 
2 oz finely diced green onion
Pinch of salt
A pack of thawed wonton wrappers. 

Using your hands, a potato masher or a food processor if you have the fortune of owning one (I like to be “hands on” on everything I make) knead the crab, butter and green onion into the cream cheese and spice according to taste (some would use a pinch of onion powder as well for a drier flavor). 

Use these to stuff folded wonton wrappers (I usually use about 4 techniques, from an empanada style half fold to making little dumplings with the edges folded to close the top, it gives the presentation variety) and give them a spray with cooking oil. Put these in an oven that’s been pre-heated to 325 (my oven didn’t have a knob when I last did these but I think it must have been like 325) and leave for about ten minutes undisturbed. By then they should be golden or almost ready. 

Now make sure you let them sit for at least 10 minutes as each crunchy morsel is packed with a molten volcano of cream cheese. My impatient room mate proved this point last time and let out a pretty big scream. 

Any way’s these go great as a middle plate for every one to pick at during an Chinese themed dinner. They are also a great snack for poker night.


----------



## pst1can (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the chinese themed recipe....my wifes only complaint is the family and I are not that bowled over by "take out" chinese food...her challenge the other night was for me to put on a chinese night....so if you have anyother recipes they would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Pst


----------



## Lugaru (Dec 19, 2004)

Hmm… this is the stuff I made yesterday, I kinda consider it one of my specialties. Also it gives you a chance to consume all the oil you saved by baking crab rangoons instead of getting the Chinese restaurant fried ones. 

Singapore rice noodle (with fried rice, for some reason)

4 Sliced Chinese sausages.
About 4 oz of fake crab or pork, or beef… or chicken. Or a little bit of each!
Two balls of rice noodles
About 3 cups of rice, still uncooked. 
Half a bag of frozen veggies or else some fresh cabbage, broccoli, bak choi and whatever else you like in your stir fry. 
2 heaping Tsp of curry powder. 
Light soy sauce and cooking rice wine to taste. 

So get your rice into the rice cooker or pot while you slice the meat(s) you will be using. Put all these in a wok with a little more oil than you would expect to use (I never really measure) and give them a good stir fry. A good rule of thumb is start with the meats and finish with the veggies, especially onion since its best when its firm so I always add it last. 

Also rehidrate the two clumps of rice noodles in some hot water (takes like 2 minutes tops), strain, give them a few quick passes with a knife (to make shorter noodles) and add them to your stir fry with the curry powder. Fry this for a couple of minutes and dump in the rice. Give this a frying until everything is nicely mixed and glistening. The amount of soy sauce you use is up to you, I like to not use too much.


----------



## pst1can (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply Lugaru....been searching for different recipes for the last couple of days. I think it will be quite easy to fulfil the "challenge" from TDW...I guess what I don't like most chinese take out is it all seems mushy...usually salty and sometimes way to much fried. I have always loved and eaten stir fried anything, so it will be a question of making a few of the more traditional items she loves so much. Thanks again for the recipes...Pst 8)


----------



## QSis (Dec 23, 2004)

pst1can,

After crab rangoon, my favorite Chinese appetizers are Scallion Pancakes.  There are a lot of recipes on the 'net, but this one looks simple and the way I've had them from the restaurants.  In fact, I may make these for New Year's Eve.

Lee

Title: SCALLION PANCAKES #2
  Categories: Chinese, Pancakes
       Yield: 6 servings

       2 c  All-purpose flour
       1 ts Salt
       1 c  Boiling water
            Peanut Oil
     1/2 c  Chopped whole scallions

   Place flour and salt in a large mixing bowl.
   Gradually pour in boiling water, stirring with a
   wooden spoon to mix.  When cool enough to handle,
   knead with your hands about 10 minutes until the dough
   is elastic. Place dough in a bowl and cover with a
   damp dish towel for 30 minutes.

   Roll the dough out to a rectangular shape
   approximately 1/4 x 10 x 15 inches.  Brush the top
   lightly with peanut oil.  Sprinkle scallions over the
   entire surface of the dough.  Starting from one end,
   roll up the dough as you would a carpet.  Cut the roll
   into 6 thick slices.  Flatten each slice slightly with
   your hand.  Roll out each piece, turning it to keep it
   circular, until it is 1/4 inch thick and about 6
   inches in diameter. Keep the finished pancakes covered
   with a damp towel while you are working.

   Heat skillet over high heat and pour in oil t 1/4 inch
   deep.  When oil is hot, turn heat to medium low.  Cook
   pancakes one at a time, about 30 seconds on each side,
   until they are golden in color.  Cut into wedges and
   serve warm.

   Pancakes may be reheated in the oven before serving.

   From: The Chinese Menu Cookbook Shared By: Pat Stockett


----------

